# Emails kommen verspätet



## h4dhunTer (1. Februar 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe ein Problem mit meinen Emails. Ich rufe täglich eigendlich alle 30 Minuten meine Emails mit Microsoft Office Outlook ab.
Seit einigen Tagen ist es nun so, dass einige Email ankommen und einige Email erst tage später im Postfach liegen. Alleine vor 5 Minuten haben ich 7 Emails bekommen, diese sind aber bis zum Montag alt. Diese Emails sind dann immer mitten drin.

Ich glaube es muss an meinem Anbieter Evanzo liegen (ahh ich muss da sowieso weg!!), denn die Emails die verspätet Ankommen, sind von unterschiedlichen Absendern und Servern.

Da ich sowieso schon den KK-Antrag fertig liegen habe und ich auf meinem eigenen Server umziehen möchte, bleibt eine Frage noch offen, was ist mit Emails, die irgendwo in der Schwebe sind Wenn ich den KK-Antrag stelle und dann der POP dann abgemeldet wird, gehen dann die vielleicht 20-30 Emails verloren


----------



## PC Heini (1. Februar 2008)

" bleibt eine Frage noch offen, was ist mit Emails, die irgendwo in der Schwebe sind Wenn ich den KK-Antrag stelle und dann der POP dann abgemeldet wird, gehen dann die vielleicht 20-30 Emails verloren "

Ich sag ja, die gehen verloren. Da Du ja nachher keinen Zugriff mehr haben wirst. Machs wie ich; Bei MSN, GMX und WEB.de hab ich jeweils mehrere Mail Konten. Da kann ich auch von Extern drauf zugreifen ohne bestimmten Anbieter. Das einzigste was Du noch machen könntest, die Mails auf einen anderen Anbieter/Server umleiten.


----------



## chrysler (12. Februar 2008)

Hallo.
Evanzo ist sowas wie T-Com, oder?
Was ist aber der KK-Antrag?


----------



## Maik (12. Februar 2008)

Hi.


chrysler hat gesagt.:


> Was ist aber der KK-Antrag?


Konnektivitätskoordination


----------



## h4dhunTer (12. Februar 2008)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Konnektivitätskoordination

Evanzo ist ein (Off-Topic: schlechter) Webspace anbietern.

//Edit:
Mist zu langsam


----------



## chrysler (13. Februar 2008)

Danke.
(kurz: ChProv (früher kurz: KK) für 'change provider' = 'wechsle Provider').
Möglicherweise eine ästhetische Umbennenung.


----------

